# El - bólogattak.



## NagyKiss

Context:

"Reggel a megbeszélt helyen és időben találkoztunk. Megkérdeztem, elhozták-e az útlevelüket, a szállodában szükség lesz rá. *El - bólogattak.*"

What does the dash mean, why is the coverb written separately?


----------



## Olivier0

_Bólogat_ is "nod" = move head to say yes, and _el_ is the answer in a short form: _"we did" - they nodded_.
-- Olivier


----------



## NagyKiss

Nooow I get it, thank you.


----------



## francisgranada

Instead of _"Elhoztuk" - bólogatták._


----------



## Zsanna

In other words, this is an example for how you can avoid using "igen" (yes) in Hungarian, here: by repeating just the pre-verb of the verb the question was about.


----------

